# Wie lange bleibt Fisch Frisch???



## beastmeier (9. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
bin neu hier, seit einiger Zeit eifriger Leser - hab aber doch einige Fragen...

Seit es wieder wärmer wird, frage ich mich, wie lange hält sich ein gefangerner, getöteter Fisch eigentlich?
Mir ist klar, dass er nicht in der prallen Sonne liegen sollte, 
aber immer ist es ja nicht möglich kühltasche+akkus mitzuschleppen...
Macht es sinn den fisch im wasser zu kühlen???

Also vielleicht ist jemand dabei, der es wirklich WEIß...

Wie macht ihr das, wenn ihr mal einen schönen Fisch mitnachhause nehmen wollt???


----------



## Cobra HH (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie lange bleibt Fisch Frisch???*

benutze doch statt Kühltasche die Kühltüten (bekommst du überall im Supermarkt) sind auch praktisch was Transport anbelangt, die Kühlakkus mußt du aber trotzdem weiterhin benutzen.


----------



## Fischpaule (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie lange bleibt Fisch Frisch???*

Moin
Erstmal ein herzliches |welcome:im AB
Die Wärme ist schon ein sehr wichtiger Faktor, da die entsprechenden, an der Zersetzung beteiligten, Mikroorganismen bei höheren Temperaturen sehr viel aktiver sind.
Als erstes solltest du nach dem Töten den Fisch sofort ausnehmen und abwaschen, dann sollte der Fisch möglichst kühl aber keinesfalls zu feucht und auf gar keinen Fall im Wasser aufbewahrt werden. Am besten im Schatten auf eine Unterlage legen (der geöffnete Fisch darf keinesfalls mit der Erde in Kontakt kommen, da dort die gefährlichsten Mikroorganismen "lauern") und mit einem leicht befeuchteten (Verdunstung schafft kälte) Handtuch abdecken. 
So lange der Fisch sich noch in der Leichenstarre befindet, ist dies ein Zeichen, das man ihn (zumindest durchgegart) verzehren kann - wenn die Leichenstarre nachläßt, beginnt die Eiweiszersetzung und der Fisch sollte nicht mehr gegessen werden.

#h


----------



## Fischpaule (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie lange bleibt Fisch Frisch???*



Angelscheinloser schrieb:


> Wenn du fangfrischen Fisch in verschloßener Umgebung bei +2°C bis max. +4°C hältst etwa 7-9 Tage. ... Anders siehts aus beim TK. TK ist  bei min. -18°C etwa 1,5-2 Jahre haltbar....



Beim Angeln im Sommer sehr praktikabel #6


----------



## versuchsangler (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie lange bleibt Fisch Frisch???*

Habe immer eine Zeitung dabei in die ich den Fisch einwickle.Für 3-4 Std. reicht das in meinen Augen.
Wenn ich länger unterwegs bin dann wird der ausgenommene Fisch mit frisch gerupften Gras eingepackt wie ein rohes Ei und ab in den Leinenbeutel.Geht ganz gut aber warum kann ich auch nicht zu 100% sagen.Tippe auf Verdunstungskälte des Grases,
also ähnliche Prozedur wie ein nasser Lappen.


----------



## theundertaker (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie lange bleibt Fisch Frisch???*

Ich bewahre den gefangenen Fisch entweder in ner Tüte mit Wasser auf, ansonsten einfach ab in eine Tüte ohne Wasser und dann Rutenhalter oder Stock ins Wasser und Tüte dran festmachen...Dann ist der Fisch auch wie im Kühlschrank gekühlt...


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie lange bleibt Fisch Frisch???*

Entweder schleppst du wirklich eine Kühlbox mit,wobei ich dazu immer mehrere 1,5l Getränkeflaschen mit Wasser befüllt einfriere,die halten viel länger als diese Kühlakkus.
Aber beim befüllen mit Wasser etwas Luft lassen,sonst knallts in der Kühltruhe!
Eine andere Methode Fische frisch zu halten,ist das Aufhängen im Schatten,in diesen 
Baumwolltragetaschen,wobei man diese feucht halten sollte (Kondensationskühlung).
Ich nehme die Fische allerdings erst aus,wenn es nach Hause geht,da beim Ausnehmen
unweigerlich Bakterien in der Bauchhöhle des Fischs verteilt werden,die dann erst recht
zum schnellen Verderben des Fischs führen.
Diese Methode habe ich schon bei Temperaturen bis ca. 25° getestet und die Fische so
über den ganzen Tag gebracht,geht allerdings nicht bei schwülem Wetter.
Eine andere Methode ist,das versenken Fischs auf mindestens 10m Wassertiefe,denn dort
hast du Kühlschranktemperatur,dazu wird man aber in der Regel ein Boot brauchen.
Flusskrebse gibt es nur bis zu einer Tiefe von ca.6m,wie das mit Wollhandkrabben aussieht weiß ich aber nicht.
Absolut abraten würde ich von den "Undertaker" Methoden.Plastiktüte und noch gefüllt
mit Wasser,dazu noch im warmen Flachwasser aufgehängt,dürften ziemlich schnell
zu Gammelfisch führen.Also falscher kann man es fast nicht machen!
Man sollte generell Fisch nicht im Wasser lagern,außer er lebt noch und das ist eindeutig
die beste Methode Fisch frisch zu halten.Der Setzkescher!

Taxidermist


----------



## WickedWalleye (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie lange bleibt Fisch Frisch???*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Plastiktüte und noch gefüllt
> mit Wasser,dazu noch im warmen Flachwasser aufgehängt,dürften ziemlich schnell
> zu Gammelfisch führen.Also falscher kann man es fast nicht machen!




Doch. Die Plastiktüte dazu noch verschließen, damit sich ein schönes Mikro-Klima bilden kann. |supergri


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie lange bleibt Fisch Frisch???*

Zwei wesentliche Dinge müssen beachtet werden. Der Fisch soll kühl und luftig aufbewahrt werden. Das sagt eigentlich schon die Logik.

Luftdichte Behältnisse scheiden somit aus, es sei denn man verwendet Kühlakkus.

Aber es geht auch ohne. 

Am besten eignet sich ein Behältnis aus möglichst engmaschigem Korbgeflecht. Ein feuchtes ( nicht nasses ) Tuch als Unterlage und eins zum Abdecken. Den Fisch da rein ( ich nehm sie immer zu Hause aus, aber darüber streiten sich die Geister ) und an einen schattigen und möglichst kühlen Ort aufgehängt oder auf Reisig abgestellt. 
Fertig.


----------



## Fischpaule (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie lange bleibt Fisch Frisch???*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Eine andere Methode Fische frisch zu halten,ist das Aufhängen im Schatten,in diesen
> Baumwolltragetaschen,wobei man diese feucht halten sollte (Kondensationskühlung).



Dies halte ich auch für eine sehr gute Methode #6



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ( ich nehm sie immer zu Hause aus, aber darüber streiten sich die Geister )



Darüber streiten sich nicht die "Geister", nicht umsonst dürfen Fische nur im ausgenommenen Zustand in den Handel gelangen. Ich kann dir versichern, dass die Haltbarkeit von frisch ausgenommenen Fischen erheblich länger ist, als von Fischen, die erst nach ein paar Stunden ausgenommen wurden (darüber gibt es genügend mikrobiologische Studien). Dabei sollte man aber, wie von Taxidermist und mir schon angesprochen, unbedingt darauf achten, eine Kontermination so weit wie möglich gering zu halten.

#h


----------



## WickedWalleye (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie lange bleibt Fisch Frisch???*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Ich kann dir versichern, dass die Haltbarkeit von frisch ausgenommenen Fischen erheblich länger ist, als von Fischen, die erst nach ein paar Stunden ausgenommen wurden (darüber gibt es genügend mikrobiologische Studien). Dabei sollte man aber, wie von Taxidermist und mir schon angesprochen, unbedingt darauf achten, eine Kontermination so weit wie möglich gering zu halten.




Davon mal abgesehen, wo ist es denn bitteschön erlaubt den Fisch sofort auszunehmen? Oder nehmt ihr die Innereien dann mit nach Hause?

Also ich lagere die Fische wie oben beschrieben in einem feuchten, offenen Jutebeutel im Schatten. Ausnehmen tu ich fast nie, sondern schneide zuhause dann gleich Filets.


----------



## AlexS. (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie lange bleibt Fisch Frisch???*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Davon mal abgesehen, wo ist es denn bitteschön erlaubt den Fisch sofort auszunehmen? Oder nehmt ihr die Innereien dann mit nach Hause?




Hier bei uns im Saarland zum Beispiel! #h#h
Das kommt auf Bundesland und gewässerspezifische Regelungen an.




> So lange der Fisch sich noch in der Leichenstarre befindet, ist dies ein Zeichen, das man ihn (zumindest durchgegart) verzehren kann - wenn die Leichenstarre nachläßt, beginnt die Eiweiszersetzung und der Fisch sollte nicht mehr gegessen werden.



Sorry - Das stimmt so aber gar nicht. Wichtig ist, den Fisch so schnell wie möglich in die Kühlung zu bekommen - dann hält er sich (bei mglst. geringer Kontamination bei Fang/Versorgung vorausgesetzt) weitaus länger. 

Beste Grüße!


----------



## ToxicToolz (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie lange bleibt Fisch Frisch???*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Davon mal abgesehen, wo ist es denn bitteschön erlaubt den Fisch sofort auszunehmen? Oder nehmt ihr die Innereien dann mit nach Hause?


 

Es ist erlaubt den Fisch auszunehmen, dafür gibt es sogar Gesetzesgrundlagen!

Müll und Abfall am Angelplatz sind eine Beeinträchtigung der Natur und Umwelt und eine Zumuntung für jeden Naturverbundenen Bürger. Dies gilt auch für Futterreste und Schlachtabfälle von Fischen. Fallen diese am Angelplatz an, sind sie schadlos zu beseitigen. Dies kann außerhalb von Trinkwasserschutzgebieten durch vergraben erfolgen. Ein Liegenlassen bzw. Zurückwerfen der Schlachtabfälle in das Fanggewässer ist nicht zulässig. Schnurreste und Haken können zum qualvollen Verenden von Tieren führen und sind deshalb über den Hausmüll zu entsorgen. Dies gilt auch für jeglichen anderen Müll.  
Okay so weit so gut...will jetzt nicht alles davon hier reinposten....


Gruß Mike


----------



## Fischpaule (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie lange bleibt Fisch Frisch???*



AlexS. schrieb:


> Sorry - Das stimmt so aber gar nicht.
> 
> Wichtig ist, den Fisch so schnell wie möglich in die Kühlung zu bekommen - dann hält er sich (bei mglst. geringer Kontamination bei Fang/Versorgung vorausgesetzt) weitaus länger.



Und was bitte stimmt daran nicht ?|rolleyes


Eine ausreichende Kühlung wäre natürlich ideal, ist aber beim angeln nicht immer zu realisieren...


----------



## Tigersclaw (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie lange bleibt Fisch Frisch???*

huhu
kühlbox im schatten is immer die beste möglichkeit. Oder sofern erlaubt fische im Setzkescher... lebender Fisch is am frischesten.. ja ja jetzt werden mich einige steinigen, aber ein größerer geräumiger setzkescher is in meinen augen weniger Tierqäulerei, als n Fisch mit nem haken im Maul ausm Wasser zu ziehen. Aber darüber streiten sich ja sowieso die gelehrten...

claw


----------



## Aalhunter33 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie lange bleibt Fisch Frisch???*

tach...
also,wenn ich bei warmen wetter mit einem fang rechne,nehme ich eine kühlbox mit in der ich sowieso etwas zum mampfen und trinken habe....sollte etwas gefangen werden,ess+trinksachen raus-fisch ausgenommen rein.
:vik:


----------



## Aalhunter33 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie lange bleibt Fisch Frisch???*

....bei aalfängen ist es ja kein thema,die kann man ja lebend im eimer hältern den man in den schatten stellt.


----------



## Pinn (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie lange bleibt Fisch Frisch???*



Tigersclaw schrieb:


> huhu
> kühlbox im schatten is immer die beste möglichkeit. Oder sofern erlaubt fische im Setzkescher... lebender Fisch is am frischesten.. ja ja jetzt werden mich einige steinigen, aber ein größerer geräumiger setzkescher is in meinen augen weniger Tierqäulerei, als n Fisch mit nem haken im Maul ausm Wasser zu ziehen. Aber darüber streiten sich ja sowieso die gelehrten...
> 
> claw



Hi claw,
erstmal must du den Fisch mit Haken im Maul landen, und dann entscheidest du, was du weiter mit ihm anstellst. Beim Friedfischangeln und wo es erlaubt ist, wäre ein geräumiger Setzkescher auch meine erste Wahl! Dafür wird dich sicher keiner steinigen.

Ansonsten habe ich noch meine 20lKühlbox-72Std-Frischhaltemethode: Da ist bei der Anreise Grillgut für ein Wochenende drin, tiefgefroren zwischen vereisten Tiefkühlbeuteln. So wie das Grillgut zur Neige geht und die Wasserbeutel auftauen, gewinnt man Patz für Filets in Beuteln zwischen dem Eis.

Funktioniert auch bei warmen Wetter garantiert ein Wochenende lang, aber besonders transportabel ist die Kiste nicht.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Stefan111x (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie lange bleibt Fisch Frisch???*

Hallo!

Ich habe gerade mal den Thread durchgelesen und habe prompt eine Frage:

Ich habe gestern 22.00 Uhr einen Zander gefangen. Den Setzkecher habe ich zuhause vergessen und eine Kühlbox hatte ich auch nicht dabei...
Da dieser Fisch sehr tief geschluckt hat, habe ich ihn abgeschlagen.
Ich habe ihn in meiner Not in den Kescher gesteckt und am Ufer ins Wasser gehängt ( Elbe ) und mit Gras abgedeckt. 

Die Wassertemperatur wird so um die 16 Grad gehabt haben.
Heute als ich zuhause angekommen war, filetierte ich den Fisch.
Rote Kiemen hatte er keine mehr, die gewaschenen Filets haben aber nicht nach alten oder verdorbenen Fisch gerochen!

Ich habe ein kleines Stück gebraten und es schmeckt auch ganz normal.

Ich habe ihn eingefroren.

Was meint ihr schmeckt man definitiv schlechten Fisch raus??? Sollte ich ihn wegwerfen?
Ich meine er hatte im toden Zustand von gestern 22.00 Uhr bis heute 15.00 zu überstehen.??

Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Seeringler (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie lange bleibt Fisch Frisch???*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> So lange der Fisch sich noch in der Leichenstarre befindet, ist dies ein Zeichen, das man ihn (zumindest durchgegart) verzehren kann - wenn die Leichenstarre nachläßt, beginnt die Eiweiszersetzung und der Fisch sollte nicht mehr gegessen werden.




Das meinst Du nicht wirklich, oder? Sag doch bitte, woher Du denn diese Information hast?!

Das von Dir beschriebene Zeitfenster wäre viel zu klein, so dass jeder Gastronom/Koch keine Fische mehr anbieten dürfte. Das mit der Eiweißzersetzung stimmt, hat aber nichts damit zu tun, dass man dann den Fisch nicht mehr essen sollte.

Eine ausreichende Kühlung ist natürlich immer ein MUSS!


----------



## xnfxngxr97 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie lange bleibt Fisch Frisch???*

Setzkescher,
falls erlaubt.


----------

